# Oh wow ... didn't realise she was going to be that HUGE



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

At 1:400 scale, Revell's Queen Mary 2 next to my current project, Trumpeter's 1:350 scale USS Lassen




























Not planning to work on her anytime soon as I have too many builds lined up, but when I do, I am definitely going to light her up like a Christmas tree. Just thought I'd share with you all the size of this thing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah modern cruise/liner ships are just ginormous. Even that Italian one that sank last week carried more passengers than the Titanic.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, she does remind me of the Costa Concordia ... sad story there


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*Revell 1/400 Queen Mary 2*

I built this kit a little over a year ago. Its a fine kit but be prepared to invest many hours into the build. I spent the better part of a year building it. I added the excellent Gold Medal Models photo etch detail sheet to it which slowed the build considerably but really gave it a sense of scale. Here are a couple of photos to hopefully "inspire" you to stick with it!























































The toughest part of the build for me was all the clear parts that needed details painted on. A whole lot of masking and swearing went into those!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent build there. I have placed an order for the gold medal models photoetch set with my LHS, hopefully he can get them for me. Not really in a hurry to get this one build yet as I still have a string of unfinished projects to complete. 

I also noticed there are some sun deck chairs on yours. Are those from the same photoetch set?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AFAIK you can buy GMM etch direct. Thats what I would do. Probably cheaper too.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Problem is they're min order for paypal is USD200 :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's what SHE said!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

john p said:


> that's what she said!


hahahaha ..


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

ryoga said:


> I also noticed there are some sun deck chairs on yours. Are those from the same photoetch set?


Yup they are included in the set. It is very comprehensive!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ryoga said:


> Problem is they're min order for paypal is USD200 :freak:


 or don't use Pay Pal... 

The two sets I want are over $200 combined so that would not come into play.


----------

